# The Official El Camino build off ...



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

O.K. homies here's the lay out of the Elky build off.

Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done :biggrin: ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late  . 

No talk about I didn't get a chance to post my pics, I was out of town, or my dog ate my camera's memory card :biggrin: !









Any year of El Camino ( kit or resin) is allowed plus any phantom Elky too!
All mods are allowed and any aftermarket stuff as well.

On this topic page post up your subject that your gonna enter and it's on!









Like the Impala build off , There will be a seperate page for the progress of everybody's builds.

Have fun and get you an Elky and lets get down to bitness homies! 

At the end of the contest when the judges have decided a winner ,I will make a personalized plaque for the winner. If I win Ima just take myself out to dinner or somethin' :biggrin: .


STILL LOOKIN' FOR JUDGES TOO. THANKS!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my entry for the build off.










Now I gotta get some ideas to lay it out.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

be back in a bit with a pic of mine


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM IN HERE IS MY BUILD NEED SOMETHING TO DO WHILE IM ON SUMMER VACATION FROM COLLEGE...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DO WE NEED TO SHOW PROGRESS PICS...?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M DOWN FOR IT! I'LL HELP OUT AGAIN  


STILL LOOKIN' FOR JUDGES TOO. THANKS!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thinking.... i have a59 here....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jul 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14456579
> *DO WE NEED TO SHOW PROGRESS PICS...?
> *


there will be a seperate thread page for that when the build off starts.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IWOULD LIKE TO B E ABLE TO BE A JUDGE ALSO !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14456581
> *I'M DOWN FOR IT! I'LL HELP OUT AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie , I got you penciled in now!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2009, 11:17 AM~14457039
> *Thanks homie , I got you penciled in now!
> *


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill post a pic of my elco later on! I'm in!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna have to pass on this one. Got too much shit goin right now. I'll keep my eyes peeled on this though.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:48 AM~14457365
> *Gonna have to pass on this one. Got too much shit goin right now. I'll keep my eyes peeled on this though.
> *


me 2. this is gonna be a good build off good luck guys (may force be with u) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I would like to enter too, but first I need to know who will be judging and what they are looking for in a build. And second do we have to wait till the deadline to finish it or can I just knock it out ASAP. Oh and before I forget, We must all show every step we are doing to the model daily, or every time something is done to the car. That should be fair enough. 

These are just the few question's I have. 

MR BIGGS.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's mine; opened but unstarted...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my entry








sorry for the pic. The kit hasnt even been opened yet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 02:29 PM~14458410
> *I would like to enter too, but first I need to know who will be judging and what they are looking for in a build. And second do we have to wait till the deadline to finish it or can I just knock it out ASAP. Oh and before I forget, We must all show every step we are doing to the model daily, or every time something is done to the car. That should be fair enough.
> 
> These are just the few question's I have.
> ...


IF I'M SELECTED TO BE A JUDGE I WILL LOOK FOR REALIZEM , CLEAN NESS , IDEA AND EXECUITON OF THE BUILD ! 

IT SHOULD BE DONE WITH IN THE TIME LINE BUT IF YOU KNOCK IT OUT IN 3 DAYS THEN YOU DID THE JOB THAT NEEDED TO BE DONE ! IT WAS FINISHED WITH IN THE TIME FRAME OF THE LAYED OUT RULES ! 

I ENJOY WATCHING PROGRESS PIC BUT IF NOTHING HAS CHANGED ITS JUST A WASTE OF A POST , SO I WOULD SAY LETS SEE PROGRESS WHEN YOU HAVE MOVED FORWARD WITH THE BUILD !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14459246
> *IF  I'M  SELECTED  TO  BE  A  JUDGE  I WILL  LOOK  FOR  REALIZEM  ,  CLEAN NESS ,  IDEA AND  EXECUITON  OF  THE  BUILD  !
> 
> IT  SHOULD  BE  DONE  WITH  IN THE  TIME  LINE  BUT  IF  YOU  KNOCK IT OUT  IN  3  DAYS    THEN  YOU  DID  THE  JOB  THAT  NEEDED  TO BE  DONE !  IT  WAS  FINISHED  WITH IN THE  TIME  FRAME  OF  THE  LAYED  OUT  RULES  !
> ...


I second Mini to be a Judge. What you think Trendsetta??? Do we have tow judges now?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14459246
> *IF  I'M  SELECTED  TO  BE  A  JUDGE  I WILL  LOOK  FOR  REALIZEM  ,  CLEAN NESS ,  IDEA AND  EXECUITON  OF  THE  BUILD  !
> 
> IT  SHOULD  BE  DONE  WITH  IN THE  TIME  LINE  BUT  IF  YOU  KNOCK IT OUT  IN  3  DAYS    THEN  YOU  DID  THE  JOB  THAT  NEEDED  TO BE  DONE !  IT  WAS  FINISHED  WITH IN THE  TIME  FRAME  OF  THE  LAYED  OUT  RULES  !
> ...


That's what I want to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 02:08 PM~14459565
> *That's what I want to hear. :biggrin:
> *


whatup Biggs. I am sending you a PM homie.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14459246
> *IF  I'M  SELECTED  TO  BE  A  JUDGE  I WILL  LOOK  FOR  REALIZEM  ,  CLEAN NESS ,  IDEA AND  EXECUITON  OF  THE  BUILD  !
> 
> IT  SHOULD  BE  DONE  WITH  IN THE  TIME  LINE  BUT  IF  YOU  KNOCK IT OUT  IN  3  DAYS    THEN  YOU  DID  THE  JOB  THAT  NEEDED  TO BE  DONE !  IT  WAS  FINISHED  WITH IN THE  TIME  FRAME  OF  THE  LAYED  OUT  RULES  !
> ...


Good points ..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 13 2009, 02:10 PM~14459582
> *whatup Biggs. I am sending you a PM homie.
> *


got it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2009, 02:45 PM~14459246
> *IF  I'M  SELECTED  TO  BE  A  JUDGE  I WILL  LOOK  FOR  REALIZEM  ,  CLEAN NESS ,  IDEA AND  EXECUITON  OF  THE  BUILD  !
> 
> IT  SHOULD  BE  DONE  WITH  IN THE  TIME  LINE  BUT  IF  YOU  KNOCK IT OUT  IN  3  DAYS    THEN  YOU  DID  THE  JOB  THAT  NEEDED  TO BE  DONE !  IT  WAS  FINISHED  WITH IN THE  TIME  FRAME  OF  THE  LAYED  OUT  RULES  !
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 01:18 PM~14459675
> *
> *


hey fool u should get in this buildoff that way ur skills could kick in again or u forgot how to build :0........................:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats a phantom Elky ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14460143
> *hey fool u should get in this buildoff that way ur skills could kick in again or u forgot how to build  :0........................:biggrin:
> *


He don't have enough money for me to build them anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 13 2009, 04:04 PM~14460182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah.I need to start off slow.or i will never finish.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 03:08 PM~14460219
> *why you gotz to tell everybody my shit. :0  :biggrin:
> nah.I need to start off slow.or i will never finish.
> *


Get in on it, show them why we gave you that name.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:10 PM~14460223
> *Get in on it, show them why we gave you that name.
> *


i would but its not a 4 yr build off. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2009, 02:03 PM~14460171
> *whats a phantom Elky ?
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=221106&st=8560
for inspiration...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't have a EL camino but will help judge if needed.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2009, 05:51 PM~14461931
> *Don't have a EL camino but will help judge if needed.
> *


thats no excuse, ive seen your work , you could make an elco from some toothpics and some tin foil.....  :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey I would like to judge if I can. I have built afew of these el caminos in my time just ask tribel dog and biggs let me know thanks, mad indian


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's my entry.RM's 1966 Chevy El Camino.








It's opened but unstarted.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

IM IN AS A JUDGE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

If people would like to be a judge I suggest sending Trendsetta a PM so you know it made it to him. I knwo from the last buildoff that keeping up with everyone writing in the topic all day long sometimes get a little confusing or overwhelming. If you are going to build, then post up your kit. It you wanna judge, send a PM to try and get in as one ASAP.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14463422
> *If people would like to be a judge I suggest sending Trendsetta a PM so you know it made it to him. I knwo from the last buildoff that keeping up with everyone writing in the topic all day long sometimes get a little confusing or overwhelming. If you are going to build, then post up your kit. It you wanna judge, send a PM to try and get in as one ASAP.
> *


IM SURE HE SEES WHAT I WROTE. IM NOT TRIPPIN ON GETTING PERMISSION .


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GOOD ONE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14460171
> *whats a phantom Elky ?
> *


el camino that was never made in real life for production.... like Bigg's 63 impalamino for example.... or your cadillac one :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2009, 05:03 PM~14460171
> *whats a phantom Elky ?
> *


It's a front clip of another vehicle with rest of it being an El Camino. Something like these pictures at this web site below.  


www.leverfamilysite.com/El_Camino_Mutations.htm


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ill try to post pics tomorrow, but im in. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 13 2009, 07:58 PM~14463497
> *IM SURE HE SEES WHAT I WROTE.  IM NOT TRIPPIN ON GETTING PERMISSION .
> *


I wasnt talking about you getting permission. I was talking about making this easier for Trendsetta.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

O.K. thanks to everyone. Judges are set. I just wanted to make it quick and simple. 


JUDGES ARE:
Siim123
Mr. 1/16th
[email protected]
Minidreams Inc.

Mr. Biggs yep you can finish it anytime as long as it's before the deadline. Finish as many as you'de like as long as you posted them before the entry deadline.  

Great thoughts and input on the judging subject Mini  . 

Thanks for the help Bos82.  .

Now I got to get back to the bench.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14459246
> *IF  I'M  SELECTED  TO  BE  A  JUDGE  I WILL  LOOK  FOR  REALIZEM  ,  CLEAN NESS ,  IDEA AND  EXECUITON  OF  THE  BUILD  !
> *


X2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2009, 07:43 AM~14455892
> *O.K. homies here's the lay out of the Elky build off.
> 
> Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done :biggrin: ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late   .
> ...


im down to help with the judging if u need me :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im in, Looking for a kit, but I'll get one before the start....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im down ill post pics of my elco later today!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 09:40 AM~14468441
> *im down ill post pics of my elco later today!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If i could get me a promo elco.Id get in on this for the hell of it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2009, 09:02 AM~14468673
> *If i could get me a promo elco.Id get in on this for the hell of it.
> *


 :0 :0 i think my eye site is going bad cause i just read this :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 AM~14468818
> *:0  :0 i think my eye site is going bad cause i just read this :biggrin:
> *


go build something.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2009, 09:23 AM~14468835
> *go build something.
> *


  :biggrin: hey fool i got an xtra 78 elco u need it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 14 2009, 11:43 AM~14469035
> *  :biggrin: hey fool i got an xtra 78 elco u need it
> *


 :0 :biggrin: sure.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2009, 09:57 AM~14469214
> *:0  :biggrin: sure.
> *


come pick it up u now where i live (its not a promo its the kind u built ok)  buddy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 14 2009, 06:11 PM~14473672
> *come pick it up u now where i live (its not a promo its the kind u built ok)  buddy
> *


dammit.ill only have 40 something days to do it. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ur a great builder u should finish it no time at all the way build u dont need 40 days u need more than that :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm in with this 79 ELco


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14474028
> *I'm in with this 79 ELco
> 
> 
> ...



I use to have a '79 Conquista edition El Camino...

needles to say but I gotta get another one.

good choice Homie!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

im in ill post a kit when i pick it up
:biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: sounds like fun im in. dont have a elco, but if i cant find one before the start I will build a phantom


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm this would be a good kick in the ass for me to start building again!!!! Already have a Elky that I want to make a replica of, got the kit also. Need to finish some real life projects before I commit to a b/o. Well see.....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Im in 
A 66" best year but i dont have one :uh: 
A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}

I wanna build one for the street so i take the Red light Bandit on the left 
Its an 1982 i love that grill


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 08:46 AM~14479911
> *
> 
> I wanna build one for the street so i take the Red light Bandit on the left
> ...


dang homie, that's alot of El Camino's! I'm glad it's you and not me that has to make the decision on which one to build :biggrin: !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

BUILD THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Goof luck!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 15 2009, 05:32 PM~14480575
> *BUILD THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> Goof luck!
> *


I WILL HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

does a ranchero count? :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2009, 11:09 AM~14480901
> *does a ranchero count? :0
> *


not a full kit of a Ranchero, but if you combine the Ranchero with the original post kit of an Elky then yes. ( it would be a sorta useless mod unless you just want an Elky combined Ford) El Chero! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 06:46 AM~14479911
> *Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one  :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> ...


There it is... just one box of DJ-Roy' collection!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 06:46 AM~14479911
> *Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one  :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> ...


Hehehe...the red light bandit...perfect "made in Amsterdam" theme! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 09:46 AM~14479911
> *Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one  :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> ...





:0 you want my addy now or what lol ill take one of each :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dr[email protected]_@Jul 15 2009, 12:47 PM~14481246
> *:0  you want my addy now or what lol ill take one of each :biggrin:
> *


X2 no shit there...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 15 2009, 06:44 PM~14481217
> *Hehehe...the red light bandit...perfect "made in Amsterdam" theme! :biggrin:
> *


RED LIGHT DISTRICT  

YOU GOT ME HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2009, 11:47 AM~14481246
> *:0  you want my addy now or what lol ill take one of each :biggrin:
> *


Hey i want the stock hood from 1 of those lowrider revell kits ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2009, 11:49 PM~14488085
> *Hey  i  want  the  stock  hood  from  1  of  those  lowrider  revell  kits  ! :biggrin:
> *




you got it brother :biggrin: now all i gotta do is con him into somethin lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

[/quote]

great googly moogly !!! looks like somebody really likes el caminos :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

or just plastic for that matter :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2009, 11:06 PM~14488281
> *or just plastic for that matter  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man you got that right !!!
heh my son wants to enter this one he has a elco the body is in primer. thats all thats done to it.
can we enter it ???


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i'm in this, don't usually like entering because i usually take longer to build but i will give it a try, my will be a 68 el camino here are some some pics i have.




















more pics too come!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 16 2009, 12:45 AM~14489308
> *i'm in this, don't usually like entering because i usually take longer to build but i will give it a try, my will be a 68 el camino here are some some pics i have.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, but don't do any buildin' on it untill the hammer drop at 12:00 am on July 25th. That's when it all starts officially.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 03:46 AM~14479911
> *Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one  :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> ...


nice stash..... u need a 60 tho :biggrin: 

http://www.banditresins.com/1960_chevy_elky.html


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 16 2009, 09:16 PM~14494229
> *nice stash..... u need a 60 tho  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.banditresins.com/1960_chevy_elky.html
> *


X-2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 15 2009, 11:45 PM~14489308
> *i'm in this, don't usually like entering because i usually take longer to build but i will give it a try, my will be a 68 el camino here are some some pics i have.
> 
> 
> ...




lookin tight brutha!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14494229
> *nice stash..... u need a 60 tho  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.banditresins.com/1960_chevy_elky.html
> *


Nice one Homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys I won't be able to post progress on the start date,because of a wedding.Is it ok if I start posting progress late on the 26th or on the 27th?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14512205
> *Hey guys I won't be able to post progress on the start date,because of a wedding.Is it ok if I start posting progress late on the 26th or on  the 27th?
> *


Yep, thats kool.  

the 25th is just the deadline for the posting of what you're going to build, but no starting early.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 05:04 PM~14513002
> *Yep, thats kool.
> 
> the 25th is just the deadline for the posting of what you're going to build, but no starting early.
> *


No I'm not going to start early.I just won't be able to start until late at night on the 26th.Thats why I was checking.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 18 2009, 06:15 PM~14513040
> *No I'm not going to start early.I just won't be able to start until late at night on the 26th.Thats why I was checking.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM THIS TOPIC WAS ALREADY 3 PAGE'S BACK. DON'T BE SCURD BOY'S. I WILL BE EASY ON YOU ALL. 






























YEAH RIGHT FUCKER'S IT ON.................... :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bring it. I aint gonna break this car homie!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 11:26 PM~14534237
> *DAM THIS TOPIC WAS ALREADY 3 PAGE'S BACK.  DON'T BE SCURD BOY'S.  I WILL BE EASY ON YOU ALL.
> YEAH RIGHT FUCKER'S IT ON.................... :0
> *


its on mendigo im going to personally challenge your ass winner buys the loser lunch


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 11:29 PM~14534260
> *its on mendigo im going to personally challenge your ass winner buys the loser lunch
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 11:29 PM~14534260
> *its on mendigo im going to personally challenge your ass winner buys the loser lunch
> *


WELL YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT KIND OF FOOD I LIKE. SO THATS A START.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 20 2009, 11:29 PM~14534260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done primo DIANAS it is


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 11:35 PM~14534319
> *done primo DIANAS it is
> *


Cool dianas it is, and to think I was going to take you to Benihana's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u homies are crazy :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Was gonna see if I could enter with this one. The only thing I did was cut the bed floor out and shave the tailgate. If not, its cool, I can get in on the next buildoff.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14537350
> *Was gonna see if I could enter with this one. The only thing I did was cut the bed floor out and shave the tailgate. If not, its cool, I can get in on the next buildoff.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good ass hell but naw! Gotta be something unstarted homie.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 10:58 AM~14537969
> *Looks good ass hell but naw! Gotta be something unstarted homie.
> *


not much work into this car yet bro maybe about 30 min worth but you heard the man. if i had another model i would send it to you bro..... make a phantom elco i know i am and so is is going down


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14538095
> *not much work into this car yet bro maybe about 30 min worth but you heard the man. if i had another model i would send it to you bro..... make a phantom elco i know i am and so is <span style=\'color:green\'>is going down
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No worries, I really shouldnt be tryin to do another build off at the moment anyway. Too much stuff on my plate right now as it is. LOL Ya'll have fun with it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 11:15 AM~14538205
> *No worries, I really shouldnt be tryin to do another build off at the moment anyway. Too much stuff on my plate right now as it is. LOL Ya'll have fun with it.
> *


Keep working on the other ride homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:01 AM~14537350
> *Was gonna see if I could enter with this one. The only thing I did was cut the bed floor out and shave the tailgate. If not, its cool, I can get in on the next buildoff.
> 
> 
> ...


If it was up to me I would not have a problem with you entring that kit. it only has a few hrs of work done to it. they should only penalized you a full day of building so you can get in on this one. It's only a hobby and should be fun.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 11:40 AM~14538473
> *If it was up to me I would not have a problem with you entring that kit. it only has a few hrs of work done to it. they should only penalized you a full day of building so you can get in on this one.  It's only a hobby and should be fun.
> *


Thanks bro, I appreciate that. Its all good though.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:08 PM~14538833
> *WELL I'M IN
> 
> 
> ...


Kool!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:08 PM~14538833
> *WELL I'M IN
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick bro, and the box art even has you sittin in the driver seat. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14538902
> *Nice pick bro, and the box art even has you sittin in the driver seat. :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT IT LOOKED MORE LIKE YOUR DADDY SANTIAGO. I KNOW YOUR IN THEIR TOO BUT TUK DOWN ON HIS LAP.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14538902
> *Nice pick bro, and the box art even has you sittin in the driver seat. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14538978
> *I THOUGHT IT LOOKED MORE LIKE YOUR DADDY SANTIAGO. I KNOW YOUR IN THEIR TOO BUT TUK DOWN ON HIS LAP.
> *


SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOR THE ONE WITH "****" TENDENCIES OR MAYBE A BIT PISSED BECAUSE IT DOES LOOK LIKE YOU WITH A WIGG ON :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:19 PM~14538978
> *I THOUGHT IT LOOKED MORE LIKE YOUR DADDY SANTIAGO. I KNOW YOUR IN THEIR TOO BUT TUK DOWN ON HIS LAP.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:21 PM~14539010
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOR THE ONE WITH "****" TENDENCIES OR MAYBE A BIT PISSED BECAUSE IT DOES LOOK LIKE YOU WITH A WIGG ON :biggrin:
> *


GO BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME OLD MAN.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 21 2009, 12:19 PM~14538978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!!!!! He's in a hurry to get to his corner on El Cajon Blvd.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:24 PM~14539052
> *GO BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME OLD MAN.
> *


WHAT EVER BABY HUEWEE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 03:08 PM~14538833
> *WELL I'M IN
> 
> 
> ...





:0 damn you! i want this kit bad!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:24 PM~14539052
> *GO BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME OLD MAN.
> *


BY THE WAY, WHEN ARE YOU STOPPING BY TO VISIT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:24 PM~14539052
> *GO BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME OLD MAN.
> *


YUP


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14538095
> *not much work into this car yet bro maybe about 30 min worth but you heard the man. if i had another model i would send it to you bro..... make a phantom elco i know i am and so is   :angry: is going down
> *


why you crying you know im going to do my best to catch up to your level cabron....... 


And HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAH pinche Chris thats some funny shit but if i had to put my money on who it looks like i would of said you in a wig wait i think i have a pic should i post it ???????????? :biggrin: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14539080
> *FUCKER  :uh: HAHAHA
> 
> OH SHIT!!!!!! He's in a hurry to get to his corner on El Cajon Blvd.
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:30 PM~14539118
> *:0
> 
> why you crying you know im going to do my best to catch up to your level cabron.......
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: PRIMO YOU HAVE A GANG OF PICS OF US!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:30 PM~14539131
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14539131
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?
> *


 I GUESS JEW FORGOT I'M A JUDGE IN THIS BUILD OFF MIJO!! BUT I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD AN IMPALAMINO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539179
> *I GUESS JEW FORGOT I'M A JUDGE IN THIS BUILD OFF MIJO!! BUT I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD AN IMPALAMINO
> *


Your 3 cars would be going against each other!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539179
> *I GUESS JEW FORGOT I'M A JUDGE IN THIS BUILD OFF MIJO!! BUT I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD AN IMPALAMINO
> *


then do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let someone else be the judge build something before you forget how to!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:37 PM~14539199
> *then do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let someone else be the judge build something before you forget how to!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


I say a new thread is created for that one. The SoCal Showdown!!!!! :biggrin: Besides no judging is going on until the end.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539179
> *I GUESS JEW FORGOT I'M A JUDGE IN THIS BUILD OFF MIJO!! BUT I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD AN IMPALAMINO
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?

READING IS YOU FRIEND. SEPARATE BUILD OFF. 
YOU CAN JUDGE & BUILD AT THE SAME TIME. OR ARE YOU TO OLD FOR THAT?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14539214
> *YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?
> 
> READING IS YOU FRIEND. SEPARATE BUILD OFF.
> ...



thats a sick call out Chris!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14539131
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THIS BUILD OFF! I CALL BOTH OF YOUR BITCH ASSES OUT SAME THING. BUILD THAT EL CAMINO (JAMES) & YOU CAN DO A 63 IMPALAMINO (SANTIAGO) YOU IN?
> *


WHAT SCALE? AND FOR HOW LONG IS THIS BUILD OFF CHR1S?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:41 PM~14539239
> *WHAT SCALE? AND FOR HOW LONG IS THIS BUILD OFF CHR1S?
> *


SAME TIME LIMIT AS THIS ONE. ANY SCALE YOU WANT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14539248
> *SAME TIME LIMIT AS THIS ONE. ANY SCALE YOU WANT.
> *


WHEN DOES IT START?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 12:43 PM~14539260
> *WHEN DOES IT START?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 and dont say you cant cuz you have a pain in your ccchest!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late . 

THere is the start and end date. Came fro page 1 written by Trendsetta.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! ALL I CAN SAY AT THE MOMENT IS WOW!!!! 
I'M DOWN FOR IT. JUST DONT BE SO ANGRY THERE BRO! ITS ALL IN FUN. BUT OK, LETS BUILD THEN. MAYBE I CAN FINISH THIS TIME.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 12:45 PM~14539292
> *Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done  ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late  .
> 
> THere is the start and end date
> *


THANKS DAWG THE OLD MAN LOST HIS READING SKILLS. I HOPE HE CAN STILL BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:43 PM~14539271
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  and dont say you cant cuz you have a pain in your ccchest!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14539297
> *WOW!!!!!!!! ALL I CAN SAY AT THE MOMENT IS WOW!!!!
> I'M DOWN FOR IT. JUST DONT BE SO ANGRY THERE BRO! ITS ALL IN FUN. BUT OK, LETS BUILD THEN. MAYBE I CAN FINISH THIS TIME.
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I'M OFF TO WORK. I'LL SEE YOU MOFOS LATER.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we need to start this build off so we can stop talking shit lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

So someone needs to start a new thread for this one.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 01:50 PM~14539354
> *So someone needs to start a new thread for this one.
> *


ALREADY DID!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, sorry to whore up this thread with our bullshit.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 06:46 AM~14479911
> *Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one  :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> ...


man no wonder i cant find a elcamino in canada you got them all :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14540185
> *man no wonder i cant find a elcamino in canada you got them all :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 09:49 PM~14539339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> we need to start this build off so we can stop talking shit lol
> *


How much Homies are in???

uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14540185
> *man no wonder i cant find a elcamino in canada you got them all :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 22 2009, 05:46 AM~14547145
> *How much Homies are in???
> 
> uffin:
> *


im in unopend 1970 impala *ELCOCHINO*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY ENTRY...MARKY MARKS SPECIAL....*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so how many confirmed for this buildoff?????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14555309
> *so how many confirmed for this buildoff?????
> *


X2 I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> Here's my entry for the build off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> IM IN HERE IS MY BUILD NEED SOMETHING TO DO WHILE IM ON SUMMER VACATION FROM COLLEGE...





> Here's mine; opened but unstarted...





> Here is my entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Here's my entry.RM's 1966 Chevy El Camino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I'm in with this 79 ELco





> Im in
> A 66" best year but i dont have one :uh:
> A 78" would be the best option for a show trailer ... it has a separate chassis also {Monogram/Revell}
> I wanna build one for the street so i take the Red light Bandit on the left
> Its an 1982 i love that grill





> i'm in this, don't usually like entering because i usually take longer to build but i will give it a try, my will be a 68 el camino here are some some pics i have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> heres mine :biggrin:





> im in unopend 1970 impala *Who else is in this buildoff that hasn't posted up a pic????????? <span style=\'color:blue\'>BIGGS!!!!!! </span>*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14555634
> *Who else is in this buildoff that hasn't posted up a pic????????? <span style=\'color:blue\'>BIGGS!!!!!! </span>
> *


Don't stary being a god dam nuisance. I still got 2 days left.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 09:10 PM~14555779
> *Don't stary being a god dam nuisance.  I still got 2 days left.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: I just dont want you to forget at your old age!!!!! i know what your saying too as you read this FTP!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 09:17 PM~14555868
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I just dont want you to forget at your old age!!!!! i know what your saying too as you read this FTP!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


Don't forget I am a wise old man. 

Be as smart as you can, but remember that it is always better to be wise than to be smart.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 10:21 PM~14555925
> *Don't forget I am a wise old man.
> 
> Be as smart as you can, but remember that it is always better to be wise than to be smart.
> *


amen!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm in will try and get my kit and post pics hopefully by tomorrow nite. Going to be building a replica of my boy Brennan from ChildHoodDreams C.C.. I dub his Elky " I B RIDN". 79 Elky w/ LS front clip, and a walk thru interior!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> " I B RIDN"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jul 23 2009, 04:32 AM~14557576
> *I'm in will try and get my kit and post pics hopefully by tomorrow nite. Going to be building a replica of my boy Brennan from ChildHoodDreams C.C.. I dub his Elky " I B RIDN". 79 Elky w/ LS front clip, and a walk thru interior!
> 
> 
> ...





where can you find the ls clips that fit the elcos anymore?

i hit up twinn, but never gota reply


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres mine its the only elco i got  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Awww shitt this is going to be good!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2009, 12:31 PM~14559463
> *where can you find the ls clips that fit the elcos anymore?
> 
> i hit up twinn, but never gota reply
> *


rick "phatras" might have some!! thats where i got mine from


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14561539
> *rick "phatras" might have some!! thats where i got mine from
> *


I think Phatras is a distibuter for twinn. He might have some. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2009, 05:00 PM~14561869
> *I think Phatras is a distibuter for twinn. He might have some.  :biggrin:
> *





:0 and if he dont have any, im hittin you up next :biggrin: who knows whats in that shash


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Are the judges going to see models or are we going off the bullshit posted up in here cause the bullshit meter is in the red !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14563231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2009, 05:01 PM~14563231
> *Are  the  judges  going to  see  models  or  are  we  going  off  the  bullshit  posted  up in here  cause the  bullshit meter  is  in the  red !
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

new to the site but im in on this one :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:uh: let me try this again


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 24 2009, 12:26 AM~14566223
> *:uh:  let me try this again
> 
> 
> ...


cool!! you got it bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

im down 2, will post pics after work


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 23 2009, 10:04 PM~14561267
> *Awww shitt this is going to be good!
> *


X2


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 24 2009, 12:27 AM~14566241
> *cool!! you got it bro !!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your help


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

waz the deadline? can i make my own elco from another kit?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar+Jul 24 2009, 02:06 PM~14572350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reading is our friend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

im in , found my card reader! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 05:30 PM~14572594
> *Here are the rules!!!!!
> reading is our friend!!!!!!!!!!
> *





hey homie................. you in the build off?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 05:03 PM~14551377
> *im in unopend 1970 impala  ELCOCHINO
> 
> 
> ...






ok reading is my friend!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok my sons entry. he goes by G-LOW hopefully he will do better then me and finish it. I will help him on it the only thing done to it is he primered the body


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 24 2009, 04:33 PM~14573860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sure am thats why i said reading is our friend!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 04:49 PM~14573971
> *sure am thats why i said reading is our friend!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i seen that :uh: and ima keep a close eye on that 70 too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14573992
> *yea i seen that :uh:  and ima keep a close eye on that 70 too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry guys im out, all my kits are half built, started or trucks already all i have is a mustang mack 3, and that wont do so good luck everyone in the buildoff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 01:49 PM~14573971
> *sure am thats why i said reading is our friend!!!!
> *


 :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOT MINES ! :biggrin: 




















BOX IS OPEN (CUZ WE ALL LOVE THE SMELL OF FRESH PLASTIC), NOTHINS STARTED THOUGH !


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nice can i get down on this


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 06:29 PM~14574693
> *nice can i get down on this
> *


yes you can the more the better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok just in case,im posting this again. :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

my 58 elco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2009, 07:45 PM~14575229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> > " I B RIDN"
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2009, 10:45 PM~14575229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta watch this one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is mine entrie. 

"EL CINQUENTASIETE"


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 11:10 PM~14576271
> *Here is mine entrie.
> 
> "EL CINQUENTASIETE"
> ...


 :0 OOOHHHH SSSSHHHHIIITTTTT!!! :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:12 PM~14576293
> *:0 OOOHHHH SSSSHHHHIIITTTTT!!! :0
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 10:10 PM~14576271
> *Here is mine entrie.
> 
> "EL CINQUENTASIETE"
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

LOL you hit the SAP button primo when you came up with the name huh?!?!?!?!?!? LOL..........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 10:10 PM~14576271
> *Here is mine entrie.
> 
> "EL CINQUENTASIETE"
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 . Nice!!!! I see I should've sat on the side for this one now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:15 PM~14576316
> *:0  :0  :0 . Nice!!!! I see I should've sat on the side for this one now!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell no we can take him bro!!!!!!!!!!!

















































to lunch lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:17 PM~14576345
> *hell no we can take him bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> to lunch lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . I think if we add our two cars total points together we might take him....



If not.....Recon that ride the night before the deadline!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:22 PM~14576388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . I think if we add our two cars total points together we might take him....
> If not.....Recon that ride the night before the deadline!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill see what i can do ill go over and jack his ride but if i get shot :machinegun: :machinegun: then what?????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:27 PM~14576418
> *ill see what i can do ill go over and jack his ride but if i get shot :machinegun:  :machinegun:  then what?????
> *


Why you think I told you to go!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:31 PM~14576442
> *Why you think I told you to go!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


smart!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:27 PM~14576418
> *ill see what i can do ill go over and jack his ride but if i get shot :machinegun:  :machinegun:  then what?????
> *


Then you are assed out


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14576345
> *hell no we can take him bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> to lunch lol
> *


this anit no pie eating contest!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 10:33 PM~14576464
> *Then you are assed out
> *


ill throw a toco to the left and ill run right he will go for the taco and ill be home free


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 10:33 PM~14576464
> *Then you are assed out
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:34 PM~14576472
> *ill throw a toco to the left and ill run right he will go for the taco and ill be home free
> *


See now your a smart man!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:34 PM~14576472
> *ill throw a toco to the left and ill run right he will go for the taco and ill be home free
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Who set the damn time in slow motion??????!!!!! 25 minutes!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:35 PM~14576831
> *Who set the damn time in slow motion??????!!!!! 25 minutes!!!
> *


the buildoff doesnt start for another day primo!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 11:56 PM~14576973
> *the buildoff doesnt start for another day primo!!!
> *


Midnight bro. Midnight on the 25th. That would be tonight right? Tomorrow's midnight would be the 26th yeah?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:58 PM~14576980
> *Midnight bro. Midnight on the 25th. That would be tonight right? Tomorrow's midnight would be the 26th yeah?
> *


I was under the impression as well but after having a talk with primo biggs he said reading is my friend ........................


*Starting at midnight on July 25th* so that means tomorrow night at 12 not tonight right????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damnit!!!!!Reading sucks!!!!! I was ready to roll too. oh well.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:06 AM~14577025
> *Damnit!!!!!Reading sucks!!!!! I was ready to roll too. oh well.
> *


I know how you feel i have been itching to open my model box and tear it up. im ready to operate!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:07 AM~14577033
> *I know how you feel i have been itching to open my model box and tear it up. im ready to operate!!!!!!
> *


I was startin to twitch dawg!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:08 AM~14577037
> *I was startin to twitch dawg!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


I know how you fell i want to have this ride done by NNL in sd too........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:10 AM~14577050
> *I know how you fell i want to have this ride done by NNL in sd too........
> *


Damn you gonna be workin like a Mad Man!!! I would like to have it done too, but thats coming up quick.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14577065
> *Damn you gonna be workin like a Mad Man!!! I would like to have it done too, but thats coming up quick.
> *


looks like im going to be out of a job starting next month so ill be working on this fucker all day all nite.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn bro for realz??? how come your out of a job man? THat shit sucks.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:21 AM~14577097
> *Damn bro for realz??? how come your out of a job man? THat shit sucks.
> *


the auto industry is super slow and i run the worlds largest scion dealer in the USA so if the dealer isnt hitting the numbers that it has on its plan for the year i get fucked i havent seen a cent in the past three months from work. if we dont sell we dont get paid so its time for a career change.........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:27 AM~14577125
> *the auto industry is super slow and i run the worlds largest scion dealer in the USA so if the dealer isnt hitting the numbers that it has on its plan for the year i get fucked i havent seen a cent in the past three months from work. if we dont sell we dont get paid so its time for a career change.........
> *


IM PART OF THE UI CREW NOW. I HAVENT WORKED SINCE JUNE. I WEN'T FROM 55 BUCKS AN HOUR, TO 500 WEEKLY UI.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 12:36 AM~14577158
> *IM PART OF THE UI CREW NOW. I HAVENT WORKED SINCE JUNE. I WEN'T FROM 55 BUCKS AN HOUR, TO 500 WEEKLY UI.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: damb bro thats wack!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:27 AM~14577125
> *the auto industry is super slow and i run the worlds largest scion dealer in the USA so if the dealer isnt hitting the numbers that it has on its plan for the year i get fucked i havent seen a cent in the past three months from work. if we dont sell we dont get paid so its time for a career change.........
> *


Thats shitty as hell bro. Those r some pimp rides though. What are you thinking about doing?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 12:36 AM~14577158
> *IM PART OF THE UI CREW NOW. I HAVENT WORKED SINCE JUNE. I WEN'T FROM 55 BUCKS AN HOUR, TO 500 WEEKLY UI.
> *


That is jacked up Biggs. A hell of a pay cut there.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:20 AM~14577092
> *looks like im going to be out of a job starting next month so ill be working on this fucker all day all nite.
> *


im in the same spot as you man. i was working in an auto mechanic place but i got layed off bout 2 months ago so now im just sitting here making models cars and sharing them with you guys here on lil


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i got a feeling a lot of us are in the same spot, work is slow and doesnt looking like its going to pick up anytime soon, im just finishing up a car me and my son sammy have been working on the last few weeks and only have one motorcycle in the shop to do,last year at this time i had a waiting list just for me to look at stuff customers wanted me to paint, now nothing.  know any shop looking for a custom painter ??lol. anyway heres what me and sam have been working on.
guy wanted somkind of bloody octopuss ?
















the sun roof.








guy wanted skulls coving the roof.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dammmm, homie got some badass skills. both rides look nice as hell. 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 25 2009, 09:54 AM~14578544
> *i got a feeling a lot of us are in the same spot, work is slow and doesnt looking like its going to pick up anytime soon, im just finishing up a car me and my son sammy have been working on the last few weeks and only have one motorcycle in the shop to do,last year at this time i had a waiting list just for me to look at stuff customers wanted me to paint, now nothing.   know any shop looking for a custom painter ??lol. anyway heres what me and sam have been working on.
> guy wanted somkind of bloody octopuss ?
> 
> ...


Great work on that ride Gary!!!!!!! KILLER WORK!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

BAD ASS WORK AS ALWAYS GARY


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I know some of us had some questions yesterday about the start time. i guess according to this we could have started yesterday after all huh?????????????????????



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2009, 04:11 PM~14573720
> *Same as the Impala build off was as far as posting progress. Let's try to see more progress pics this time homies.
> 
> This all jumps off at midnight tonight where ever you reside at.
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 25 2009, 03:38 PM~14579680
> *BAD ASS WORK AS ALWAYS GARY
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 02:25 PM~14579914
> *I know some of us had some questions yesterday about the start time. i guess according to this we could have started yesterday after all huh?????????????????????
> *


 :tears: :banghead:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14581198
> *:tears:  :banghead:
> *


come on bos i know you have something done i just got home from work and im ready to operate on this bitch............... nurse pass me my dremel


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:04 PM~14582432
> *come on bos i know you have something done i just got home from work and im ready to operate on this bitch............... nurse pass me my dremel
> *


Homie.....I have been typing away doing homework for my business law class. This shiat sucks!!!!lol.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 10:10 PM~14582473
> *Homie.....I have been typing away doing homework for my business law class. This shiat sucks!!!!lol.
> *


orale finish it already or copy off the smart chinito in the class. and get to building


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:12 PM~14582488
> *orale finish it already or copy off the smart chinito in the class. and get to building
> *


Its online so there aint nobody to copy from. :angry: . I am living off of Google though!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14582500
> *Its online so there aint nobody to copy from.  :angry: . I am living off of Google though!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol orale get to building or you will get detention!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:16 PM~14582516
> *lol orale get to building or you will get detention!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL. :biggrin: . I never have been great at listening!!! Or reading!!! Well....Im fucked.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 01:49 AM~14582700
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 

TOO SICK


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 25 2009, 10:55 PM~14582746
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> TOO SICK
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 Looks SICK FAT BOY!! but u should fix the trunk line before u paint!  :twak:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:26 PM~14582901
> *:0  :0 Looks SICK FAT BOY!! but u should fix the trunk line before u paint!    :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:26 PM~14582901
> *:0  :0 Looks SICK FAT BOY!! but u should fix the trunk line before u paint!    :twak:
> *


NOW YOU SOUND LIKE FRANK... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582937
> *NOW YOU SOUND LIKE FRANK... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: hit him apa lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:34 PM~14582948
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :twak: hit him apa lol
> *


Let me get him mijo, move out the way.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:37 PM~14582960
> *Let me get him mijo, move out the way.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:19 PM~14582862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: sick.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2009, 08:43 AM~14455892
> *O.K. homies here's the lay out of the Elky build off.
> 
> Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done :biggrin: ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late   .
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

your in like Flint bro!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2009, 12:09 AM~14583116
> *
> *


I told you. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 01:29 AM~14583192
> *I told you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Seen the other thread everyone is off to a good start!!!! I opened my 86 SS Elcamino only to find out the LS clip is to wide. Dont feel like chopping up the clip/front end to make it work. Currently looking for a 79 kit (non SS).... Anyone?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Wish I had time to get into this one, but I missed the deadline and my new job is probably gonna take me away from the hobby. Good luck to all who entered though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I think the first 6 pages are mine.  :biggrin:


----------

